# Disaster Prevention Guidelines



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

*The biggest factor in disaster survival is preparedness.*
I just watching this amazing video the UNDRR released to the public 5 hours ago about vulnerability.
I think a good step is listing all the risks, and setting up graphical diagrams to organize all the countermeasures to address the risks and their consequences.

「What makes people vulnerable to disasters?」
          The lack of information, resources, and preparedness.
「What groups do we have to especially consider?」
          People with disabilities, minorities, refugees.
「If livelihoods depend on a single industry, they are more vulnerable to shock?」
          Wow. This packs such a double meaning. You definitely cannot just depend on one path for survival.
          You need to have at least two escape routes per plan.
「Vulnerability is the result of the decisions we make.」
          Well stated. I cannot think of any way to phrase this better.
「Cities are expanding in areas exposed to hazards.」
          GET THE F*CK OUT OF THE CITY
「Lack of Building Codes and Safety Regulations are putting lives at risk.」
          I just want you to know this has NOTHING to do with tearing down historical buildings in this context.
「Environmental Degradation also makes us more vulnerable.」
          Consider the environment you are in when preparing for an emergency.
Disaster Risk - Environmental degradation | PreventionWeb.net
「The destruction of mangroves increases damages from storm surges.」
          Tsunami?
Large tsunami may flood more Christchurch properties than earlier thought
「Deforestation is driving the risk of landslides.」
          Think twice if you are thinking of trying to survive in the mountains or the hillsides. 
          Earthquake induced landslides are NO JOKE.
Earthquake-induced landslides and the ‘strange’ case of the Hokkaido earthquake

*「Reducing vulnerability is one of the most effective ways to reduce disaster risk.」

「It Takes Leadership and Foresight.」

「UNDRR - United Nations Office for Disaster Risk Reduction」*

Additional Helpful Information:

Mopane Worms, Rural livelihoods and Climate change: A firsthand experience.
PreventionWeb - Knowledge platform for disaster risk reduction
Home
At least for once, the United Nations is helpful.


Credit to the Guardian and blogs.egu.eu (Asahi Shinbun) (朝日新聞）

*No matter how much some of us may harbor disdain for many of the United Nations actions, we must still acknowledge they still do some things right.

With all the evidence of large and extensive disasters occurring regularly throughout history, we have the responsibility to take actions to not only prepare ourselves, but prepare others and the people around us.*


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-08-20 18:26:18Reaction Score: 1




revelinmusic said:


> but prepare others and the people around us


No. Civilization kept natural selection far too long at bay.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-08-20 20:04:24Reaction Score: 1




revelinmusic said:


> At least for once, the United Nations is helpful.


No just more scaremongering to keep otherwise sane people kowtowing to an authority without.
Not sure what it has to do with the stealing of history though.


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2020-08-20 20:53:04Reaction Score: 1


How prepared can you be for sulfurous fire rain, earthquakes, mud liquifaction, lightning, flooding/tsunamis etc?? Or pole shift, changes in rotation/orbit, 3 days darkness?

Somehow it feels my best bet is slightly West of Sheffield, east of the Pennines. High ground will be important. Underground seems like a good idea but could get buried alive...those in the DUMBs may not be all that safe after all. Cappadocia seems like a good bet, like one of the last times.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-08-21 01:18:08Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> No just more scaremongering to keep otherwise sane people kowtowing to an authority without.
> Not sure what it has to do with the stealing of history though.


I think of all the underground cities found throughout the world capable of housing thousands of people. Those required pre-planning and foresight.

Thousands of people certainly weren't out during a disastrous comet strike with their copper chisels hammering through granite mountains while trying to keep from being carried away by mudfloods.

What history we still have comes from the survivors. 

How DID the survivors of previous cataclysms survive? Someone saw the vulnerabilities of their area and had the foresight to plan for survival.

The OP isn't strictly stolen history and we certainly don't need to derail into being a prepper site (plenty of those out there) but, from a stolen history perspective, we could explore how it is that our ancestors even knew to build underground or mountain top shelters.

No doubt a tremendous amount of effort and time went into the construction of these shelters. 

Someone with foreknowledge and authority had to have convinced others of impending disaster and directed the work.

I wonder if such projects were a city wide effort with everyone contributing to the project or if the construction was just a paid job and the lowly plebs weren't allowed in when disaster struck.

How was it decided who was chosen to survive? Did they gather the treasures of their culture (writings, art, etc) to survive with them? Did they know how long to stock up for or did they have to leave their safe places early to look for food, medicine, necessities?

These civilizations must have had their own version of a UN disaster preparations team to get them ready for whatever it was that motivated their preparations for a future and preservation of their history.


----------

